# We Are Most Amused



## oublexis (Dec 15, 2008)

Bit of British culture, lads.

*We Are Most Amused* is a gala event held at the New Wimbledon Theatre on Wednesday, November 12th, 2008 in honour of the 60th birthday of HRH The Prince of Wales, in aid of The Prince’s Trust. Prince Charles attended the event with his wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, and youngest son Prince Harry.

The show had a similar format to the Royal Variety Show and showcased a variety of comedy acts. The performance was televised by ITV to the public on the 15th of November 2008.

Robin Williams made his first UK stage appearance in more than 25 years. Tickets were sold to the general public and the event sold out in one hour.​
Παρουσίαση στους Times.






Αν θέλετε να δείτε και άλλα γιουτιουμπάκια από το σόου:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=we+are+most+amused&search_type=&aq=f
Μη χάσετε τον Ρόουαν Άτκινσον και το γκραν φινάλε.

Αν πάλι θέλετε να δείτε ολόκληρο το σόου (600 ΜΒ), σφυρίξτε μου κλέφτικα.


----------

